# Windows 10 Mail  gesendete Mails werden nicht angezeigt



## Stiffmeister (13. Februar 2017)

*Hallo,

habe mein Windows 10 neu aufgesetzt und nun das Problem mit Windows 10 Mail die gesendeten Mails nicht unter gesendet stehen bleiben.
Der Empfänger bekommt die Nachricht aber definitiv zugestellt.
Wenn ich direkt nach dem verschicken der Nachricht auf gesendet klicke, bekomme ich diese für 0,5 Sekunden angezeigt, bis diese wieder verschwindet.

Wenn ich dann manuell auf freenet.de auf gesendet gehe, bekomme ich auch nichts angezeigt.
*


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Februar 2017)

POP3 oder IMAP?

*ADD*:
Schau dir auch mal die Anwort von "Darlene-343" vom 11.1.2016 an ("all replies" anklicken):
Windows 10 mail app not syncing sent folder - Microsoft Community

Vielleicht hilfts!


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Februar 2017)

Sorry, aber verstehe deine Frage nicht. Wäre super wenn du einen kompletten Satz daraus machen könntest? 
Glaube nicht, dass das Problem besteht wie bei dem Kollegen, denn bevor ich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe, hat auch alles funktioniert.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Februar 2017)

Greifst du per POP3 oder IMAP auf deinen Mail-Konto zu?
Und welcher Mail-Provider wird verwendet?


----------



## Stiffmeister (14. Februar 2017)

Ich benutze Freenet als Anbieter und hab da eigentlich nix ein gestellt mit Pop oder IMAP.
Ein Fach nur Konto hinzufügen, sonstiger Anbieter, Adresse, Namen und Passwort eingegeben und das wars.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Februar 2017)

Schau ob in erweiterten Setup POP3 oder IMAP ausgewählt ist:
https://support.office.com/de-de/ar...ndows-10-7ff79e8b-439b-4b47-8ff9-3f9a33166c60
Wenn POP3 dann auf IMAP umstellen.

Wie heißt denn dein "Gesendet"-Ordner bei Freenet bzw in Windows Mail?
Denn Windows 10 Mail soll Probleme haben wenn der "Gesendet"-Ordner nicht genauso benannt ist wie sich Win10 Mail das vorstellt (siehe Link in ersten Post)

War das alte Windows 10 - als es noch funktioniert hat - eine "Update"-Installation oder wurde schon damals Win10 komplett neu installiert?


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Februar 2017)

Es war damals das Update von 8 auf 10 als es noch funktioniert hatte.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Februar 2017)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Es war damals das Update von 8 auf 10 als es noch funktioniert hatte.



Dann wurde die Win8-Mail App durch die Win10-Ap ersetzt.
Dann wird es wahrscheinlich das Problem mit dem nicht korrekten Namen des "Gesendet"-Ordners sein welches in ersten Link oben beschrieben ist.
Einfach mal den dort angegebenen Lösungsweg probieren!

Hier nochmal der Text:


> I think I know why windows 10 mail will not sync my sent folder.
> on line, gmail calls the folder Sent Mail
> In Windows 10 Mail it is called Sent Items.
> On line in gmail I created a Sent Items folder but there is no way to  tell gmail to put my sent stuff into the sent items folder. Gmail wants  to put sent stuff into Sent Mail. It also will not let me change the  name of the Sent Mail folder.
> ...



Ich schätze mal in Deutsch muß der "Sent Items"-Ordner natürlich wieder anders heißen.
Da ich aber Windows Mail nicht verwende (Thunderbird forever!) kann ichs nicht selber sagen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. Februar 2017)

Ich glaub ich installiere Thunderbird


----------

